# The City Reliquary 'window museum', Williamsburg



## editor (Feb 10, 2006)

This place is amazing. The City Reliquary is a sort of DIY "window museum" stuffed full of old bits of New York, including chunks of metal off Williamsburg Bridge, old coins, a sand bucket, discarded false teeth, "an aquatic fruit found in the Hudson River" and a little bottle of soil taken from a small island.

The people behind the museum - who clearly don't take themselves too seriously - describe the City Reliquary as a "pleasant and safe place for people to gather, relax, disseminate information, and enjoy the comradery provided by a city of over eight million people."

They also put on community events ("Sidewalk receptions ") that look like a whole lot of fun. We like them.

he City Reliquary Museum 

My new Williamsburg photos (more soon!)


----------



## D (Feb 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> This place is amazing. The City Reliquary is a sort of DIY "window museum" stuffed full of old bits of New York, including chunks of metal off Williamsburg Bridge, old coins, a sand bucket, discarded false teeth, "an aquatic fruit found in the Hudson River" and a little bottle of soil taken from a small island.
> 
> The people behind the museum - who clearly don't take themselves too seriously - describe the City Reliquary as a "pleasant and safe place for people to gather, relax, disseminate information, and enjoy the comradery provided by a city of over eight million people."
> 
> ...



Neat.

Williamsburg's definitely on my neighborhoods-I-would-like-to-live-in list.  I wasn't sure for a while, having only experienced the uber trendy bits where there seemed to be endless boutiques but no supermarkets; but I've since wandered through more of the area and I'm sold on it.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> Williamsburg's definitely on my neighborhoods-I-would-like-to-live-in list.  I wasn't sure for a while, having only experienced the uber trendy bits where there seemed to be endless boutiques but no supermarkets; but I've since wandered through more of the area and I'm sold on it.


Yeah - the trendy shit is a bit depressing, but there's some really good places on the outskirts and it really feels like a community there.

The vibe when the marathon ran through was amazing.


----------

